# In case you doubt this is the place for you as a writer . . .



## msjhord (May 28, 2016)

. . . Stop.  Just stop right now.  Because you're wrong.  

I have not even been a member of this forum for a year yet and already I can see major growth in my writing and even my reading.  Yeah, I still have my comfort zones with the latter -- preferred genres, authors, etc.  But I approach reading with a whole new attitude and set of goals.  Which has carried over to my writing endeavors.  Yeah, I still probably move a little slower than I'd like.  I don't anticipate turning out finished tomes with the speed and regularity of James Patterson anytime soon.  But progress is progress and I am making more progress now than I have in a long time. 

And I owe a lot of that to being a member of this forum.

It's not just getting advice from more seasoned writers and mentors, it's commiserating with others in the same trenches as I am.  I love being in the presence of people who love the written word as much as I do.  Even though sometimes that love takes on a love/hate feel when things aren't going the way you want.  

My point is -- yes, this is the place for you.  Bring a good attitude, some thick skin and a willingness to do whatever it takes to get better and it will happen.  Even if Paramount Pictures never turns your work into a film adaptation, you will at least find peace with what you're throwing down and that's more than some people get ever.  

Carry on!


----------



## Jigawatt (May 28, 2016)

I concur. As the cliche goes, I know just enough to get myself in trouble. I'm a wannabe writer, a desire that's been with me before puberty. Being a member inspires me to write more. I often have poster's remorse. The next day I read one of my responses or posts and sometimes think, okay that sounds retarded. Being self-conscious is one of my faults. Hopefully being a member of this site will help me to lose my fear of presenting my writing before others.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (May 28, 2016)

Oh, what a delightful message to read. Your words are music to my eyes. Every morning, since I joined Writing Forums, has been a turning point in my life. I joined as a writer seeking assistance for my prospective novel. I have been here since January. My novel isn't even shared yet. Why? I saw the potential you're advocating. I saw room for growth and development in abandoned areas of Writing Forums. My writing has greatly improved since I joined. The most time I have ever shared my own work  was during NaPoWriMo. But, how does that make any sense? How does one grow from not being critiqued by others as often? Be the _one critiquing_. Be the one in _charge _of making the _difference_. By making the difference in others, our magical inner writer wakes up. This magical inner writer is related to Karma. Deeply embedded in our brains, this writer builds character every time we push ourselves to help ourselves and others. Thank you for reaching out. Thank you for being that valued member providing invaluable feedback. This is our motivation to wake up every day to check our members. This is the reason why we don't mind being volunteers. 

We offer a lot. We know it's appreciated. We carry on because you carry on - stronger. Thank you. 


We appreciate you and everyone else here willing to grow _with _us. 


Anthony
Your New Writers' Mentor


----------



## midnightpoet (May 28, 2016)

I'm glad to hear comments like this.  On over 50 years of writing, I've only found one writing group that equals this (and it wasn't on line).  This is a microcosm of the real world of writing, the editors you are trying to impress (that's not really the right word) with your novel/short story/poetry.  Five editors may have five different opinions, that's the way it is here.  Getting different perspectives on your writing can only help you get published (if that is you goal).Yes, critiquing and commenting is important, but also getting involved, sharing experiences.  I've said this before, a sense of humor is not a requirement to join here, but it helps.


----------



## Phil Istine (May 28, 2016)

Indeed, I'm so glad I found this place.  It picks me up and cuts me down in equal measure, and that's exactly what I need.  Two steps forward and one back - it doesn't matter that I'm currently on the low end of a backward one, because I know it's where I need to be for the next part of the learning curve.


----------



## msjhord (May 29, 2016)

I agree wholeheartedly, Phil!


----------



## TheWritingWriter (May 29, 2016)

Oh my. I love reading things like this! I receive tremendous support from this forum, and I'm constantly feeling spoiled by the well of information at my fingertips. It just makes me feel better to just know other people who get it. Writing is rewarding, but man is it work. And things just fly outta left field for me constantly. 

I'm glad you're benefiting from this forum. I am too! This place is awesome!


----------



## WriteMind (Jun 4, 2016)

This is the first post I have read on this forum.  I am brand-spanking new.

This is very encouraging for me .

I want advice, but currently don't feel comfortable showing work because of trust issues, and showing incomplete (potentially embarrassing) writing. 

On top of that,  I am writing poetry, which is foreign and mechanical to me.

It’s clear I just have to read more here and settle in.

Nice to meet everyone!

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## msjhord (Jun 4, 2016)

Welcome, Jake!  You will love it here, I promise.  I used to write all the time.  Then I let other things that life threw at me get in the way of really pursuing it hard core.  Now that my kid is older and I'm approaching the big 4-0, a lot of the insecurities of my 20s and 30s that held me back in writing are falling away.  I still have a few and when they rear their heads, I come here and get all the cattle prodding I need to get back in the game.


----------



## J Anfinson (Jun 5, 2016)

Jake_Doelling said:


> I want advice, but currently don't feel comfortable showing work because of trust issues, and showing incomplete (potentially embarrassing) writing.



It's extremely common for new members to have certain fears about writing, such as being worried about people stealing their ideas (btw- if that's something you worry about, you may as well toss that one out the window because I can assure you nobody would steal your story ideas. Writers are too in love with their own ideas. We don't care about the next person's, even though to you it feels like gold. To me, mine are gold. That's just how it is, and you'll see it later if you don't already.).

As far as being embarrassed by your writing that's also normal. I've got a whole file full of short stories that I doubt I'll ever show anyone, ever. They were written when I first started writing and they suck. I've moved on and gotten better. But the only way you'll see yourself improve is to have someone critique one here and there. Learn what you can from the critiques and apply those lessons to the next story. Rinse and repeat. Soon you won't feel so embarrassed to show anything at all.


----------



## dale (Jun 5, 2016)

i agree. i 1st came here as a poor black child. but look at me now? i eat steaks and everything.


----------



## WriteMind (Jun 6, 2016)

Thanks, that does make me feel more comfortable. 

I do think I'm mining some gold.

I just need to separate the ore from the rock.

I'll post an intro of myself shortly to get situated. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jun 6, 2016)

I have just returned here, but in the few days that I've been back I'm becoming aware of what I was missing.

This is a very good utility to improve your writing!You get REAL writers and people on here that can help you improve almost any problem or issues with your writing. You also get the satisfaction that your works, even if they're just practice, are being read. It's such a good thing to have people looking at your work and critiquing it. Such a valuable resource. It's a great place to be! You gain INSIGHT from being here.

Just my two cents!


----------



## msjhord (Jun 7, 2016)

My writing output has improved, and I THINK my quality has improved as well.  Not to mention, I'm enjoying it a lot more.  Yes, there are days I struggle with it and days I wonder why I even bother.  But since coming here and implementing the advice from mentors, veterans, and fellow newbs, those dark days are less and less.  I can't reiterate enough two things that have been key for me in this process -- KINDNESS and FEARLESSNESS.


----------



## BobtailCon (Jun 8, 2016)

We'll see.


----------



## JustRob (Jun 8, 2016)

danielstj said:


> You get REAL writers and people on here that can help you improve almost any problem or issues with your writing.



But you also get real readers, people who can see what is wrong with a piece and maybe that's why they wondered whether they could write something just as good if not better themselves and took up writing. Yes, writing is a skill discussed here, but reading well is also a skill and it is no surprise that those two go hand in hand here.

Being a writer is not a side of my personality that I am trying to develop, but apparently there is something there inside me that has a need, one which I do not understand, so I gave that side of me the opportunity to do it's thing here and interact with other fictional writers. Some may discover that they have the ability to become real writers, but my inner writer is a virtual being thriving only in this virtual place. Hopefully sharing that experience is also beneficial to others in some small way. 

As they say, I just wanted to give you a piece of my mind.


----------



## Arrakis (Jul 6, 2016)

WritingForums gives me the freedom to be mineself. The people here are candid, competent, and best of all, drama-free.


----------



## msjhord (Jul 10, 2016)

Yes, Arrakis.  As far as forum-based drama goes, the kind here is pretty low.


----------



## LOLeah (Jul 10, 2016)

No matter how busy I am or what is going on in my life, a visit to this forum always gets me "in the mood".


----------



## scubatim84 (Jul 16, 2016)

msjhord said:


> Yes, Arrakis.  As far as forum-based drama goes, the kind here is pretty low.



This is really encouraging to read. I have been on plenty of forums before and the one thing that always makes me cringe is the prospect of how many trolls I may have to fight through to get any useful information.

I'm just starting out in writing myself, and as others have said, am not exactly the pillar of confidence I would like to be in regards to sharing my writing.


----------



## msjhord (Jul 17, 2016)

I wasn't a pillar of confidence when I started here either, scubatim.  But several members reached out to me and provided me with the encouragement or the cajoling I needed to get down and dirty with my writing.  Not only has my writing improved (I think), but my experience with the process has as well.  Do I still have sucky days?  Yes!  But instead of letting those moments get into my head, I find ways to work around it.  

And, I can't stress these two things enough.  First -- yes, you have to write through the bad to get to the good.  I find that more and more as I plug away on my current WIP.  Especially in key scenes that alter the course of the story or just alter the relationship between characters.  I'll lay down stuff first that, on it's face, is decent.  But maybe it's too long-winded for that moment and some fat needs to be trimmed.  Or maybe it's not deep enough and I need to expand on it.  You'll know when you get there yourself.  Two -- get multiple notebooks and leave them around everywhere.  For me, I have one on my nightstand, one on my desk, one pocket-sized notebook I carry on, and a bigger notebook I keep in my purse.  And, yes, I can keep track of what I wrote where.  It's really good for those brilliant flashes you get standing in the checkout line, waiting for your food at a restaurant, or waiting to be called back to the exam room for a doc appt.  

Well, back to writing.  Enjoy!


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Jul 18, 2016)

My jury is still out- but then I'm an introvert. I find myself lurking more than anything. I think it makes a big difference as to which one you are- extrovert vs/ introvert. Extroverts are more prolific posters, introverts are more apt to lurk.


----------



## Zorg (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm really hoping this forum will help too.  My experience on other forums has ranged from meh to craptastic.  
From what I'm seeing, there is a lot more frequency in posting(s) which to me means that there is something a bit more productive going on than say other forums that see almost non-existent traffic.  Don't let me down, people!


----------



## dale (Jul 19, 2016)

Zorg said:


> I'm really hoping this forum will help too.  My experience on other forums has ranged from meh to craptastic.
> From what I'm seeing, there is a lot more frequency in posting(s) which to me means that there is something a bit more productive going on than say other forums that see almost non-existent traffic.  Don't let me down, people!



to me, this place is the perfect balance to be helpful. i've been to writing forums with "hell traffic"...and really? 
i found some things useful there, but it was more like a competition of egos there, and back when i first wanted a writing
forum? a competition of egos wasn't what i wanted. i had already done that competition on political forums and other
forums. i always either won or got banned. i wanted a writing forum to help me. this one did it. it has a great selection
of writers who either know what they're talking about, or are learning what they are talking about and coming to terms
with it wonderfully. except for me. i'm probably the most stupid person here.


----------



## Cran (Jul 19, 2016)

dale, you are anything but stupid, but posting ever cuter pics of your daughter as your avatar is still not going to win you extra points in the challenges. Well, probably won't ... much.


----------



## Terry D (Jul 19, 2016)

After a brief experimentation with another writing forum, I settled in here at WF because I like a good number of the people here, I get honest feedback, and my somewhat curmudgeonly ways are tolerated. But what I like best is the way this place is run (not brown-nosing here, I've been off staff for a while). There are well thought out rules (if you haven't read them yet I suggest strongly that you do) and they are applied with consistency for the greatest part. That, more than anything else, keeps the environment here a pleasure. Whatever anyone is looking for as a writer is here, be it gentle encouragement, or a swift, virtual, kick-in-the-ass. Often you'll get both. I like that.


----------



## midnightpoet (Jul 19, 2016)

Hey, we have almost everything here.  If you're a fan of incoherent gibberish, there's a thread for that.  If you like bad writing, there's a thread for that.  There's a thread for almost everything about writing - but there are also moderators here that keep discussions from becoming arguments, and I like that.  Building conflict in your writing is a good thing, and that's where it should stay.


----------



## msjhord (Jul 19, 2016)

I have been members of other forums that just simply blew goats, emus, and gerbils.  Either it was full of hate mongers or just deader than a corpse rotting in the ground for the past several decades.  

Yes, you will have some that rattle your chains a bit.  But they are not doing it to be hateful or rain on your parade.  They are doing it to help you find your mojo . . . IF you let them.  That's a big part of it, right there.  

And we ALL have SOMETHING going on in our lives weighing us down.  Maybe it's physical/mental health issues (me!), economics (also me!), or a situation in our lives that's just really working a nerve.  Don't be afraid to mention that.  We may not be able to alleviate the burden itself, but perhaps we can help you find ways to channel that weight into some Honest-to-goodness quality writing.


----------

